# Kitten scratching at bedroom door



## KittyNoir (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on how to stop pur 7 month old kitten scratching at the door? It usually starts at about half 4 (used to be half 5 until the clocks got put back!) and I'm sure its because she wants feeding. We have tried ignoring her so that she doesn't start to think that if she scratches at the door it means we will come and feed her, but that hasn't worked, she stands there for ages scratching and jumping at the handle. We would let her sleep in the bedroom with us but she does the same thing, starts sctratching things at 4:30. Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You could try one of those automated feeders programmed to pop open at that time and give her a small snack.


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

We leave a little dry food down overnight and so far *touch wood* Harry has never scratched the door in the early hours, though he's only 5 months old so there's time yet I suppose!


----------



## Leah Goodliffe (Sep 16, 2010)

You could try spraying your cat with a water spray, we use that for our kittens and it seems to work. They just wouldn't listen about scratching sofas and generally being naughty before. 

Also, Cat lover 2, I am so sorry to hear about Jackson. He was very unlucky, like my Hugo who died at 6 years old after his vaccine, he was my soulmate and the best :-( Why do all the best die young?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well they want to be with you, all kittens cats do it, well all mine do.

can you shut her in a room with her toys/food/water? Thats all I do. I shut mine out as the playing wakes me up, id never spray them int he face with anything though.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Catlover2 said:


> I used one of those compressed air sprays with the straw nozzle attachment that you use for getting bits out of keyboards and dust out of electronic stuff. I opened the door a tiny crack, just enough to put the straw nozzle through and gave the offender a quick blast of cold air, which is accompanied by a loud hiss as it comes out. Worked a treat!
> 
> Dust Off XL Disposable Compressed Air In A Can 300ml - DUST-OFF-XL - kenable for HDMI Optical TOS Network Ethernet RJ45 Scart Audio Phono Jack USB Firewire 800 ADSL Cable Leads this is what I had but I think you can buy similar for less on Ebay.





Leah Goodliffe said:


> You could try spraying your cat with a water spray, we use that for our kittens and it seems to work. They just wouldn't listen about scratching sofas and generally being naughty before.


As TB says all she wants is a bit of company.Time doesnt exist in her world .As for the two "options" above please do neither,she is not being naughty


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> As TB says all she wants is a bit of company.Time doesnt exist in her world .As for the two "options" above please do neither,she is not being naughty


Agree with buffie, punishment for wanting a bit of company and perhaps warmth seems rather callous to me, especially the compressed air suggestion, which has now disappeared 
I'd let the kitten into the bedroom for a cuddle, she'll soon settle down. There's nothing to beat a cuddle from your kittens and cats


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Agree with buffie, punishment for wanting a bit of company and perhaps warmth seems rather callous to me, especially the compressed air suggestion, which has now disappeared
> I'd let the kitten into the bedroom for a cuddle, she'll soon settle down. There's nothing to beat a cuddle from your kittens and cats


Be careful what you post Quotes are a reminder:scared:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I also agree and think that spraying air or water in the face is bordering on cruel. Why would you want your kitten to associate being near you with fear?

Make sure you have scratching posts and activity centres, and you can leave dry food or a raw chicken wing out overnight to give her a snack.

Also make sure she has toys to keep her occupied.

If she is a single cat, maybe a friend would help?


----------



## KittyNoir (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, all the ideas have good points and bad points. I'd only use some kind of spray if she was being really naughty, doing something we really don't want her to do, biting etc, not just for doing something that annoys us, she doesn't do it on purpose.

We can't leave food out for her as pur other cat Smusge is on a special diet and would probably eat all the food we leave out for Coco.

To be fair to her she is still only young, it may be she will eventually copy Smudge and just sleep in the living room next to the warm fire

xx


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

What we've also done apart from leaving dry food down is to make Harry a little bed right outside our bedroom door. He lies on a folded old towel that I rubbed on me & OH (sounds a bit pervy, lol) to put our scent on it. 

He often takes himself off upstairs at about 11pm and lies down on the towel to wait for us to come up even when the bedroom door is still open, so he must quite like it. We rarely hear a peep out of him all night and we've achieved this without spraying him with anything


----------

